# "dar um jeito"



## che1081

Oi!

Na minha aula de português, nos falamos hoje sobre a frase "dar um jeito."

Queria perguntar aos brasileiros aqui - é uma frase popular?  O que, para você, quer dizer?  E - sobre todo - vocês acham que os brasileiros todos sabem "dar um jeito" melhor do que outras pessoas no mundo?

Obrigado!

-Ben


----------



## spielenschach

dar un jeito - fazer um favor

- Sr. Dr., a prova não correu como eu pensava...
- Esqueça, para a outra vez será melhor.
- Mas eu precisva de um 14 para manter a média. Se o Sr. Dr. pudesse dar um jeito...


Às vezes também se dis um jeitinho

Claro não me refiro à malandrice!...









s


----------



## carapatex

Olá,
a expressão "dar um jeito", é uma frase popular sim. E pra mim, dar um jeito é resolver qualquer coisa,encontar uma soluçao ou uma saída pra determinada situação.
E eu acho que nós brasileiros damos um jeito melhor de que outras pessoas do mundo sim.
Tchauzinho!!


----------



## Vanda

O famoso jeitinho brasileiro.(clique)



> O que se busca é obter um rápido favor para si, às escondidas e sem chamar a atenção; por isso, o jeitinho pode ser também definido como "molejo", "jogo de cintura", habilidade de se "dar bem" em uma situação "apertada".


----------



## Benvindo

P:Queria perguntar aos brasileiros aqui - é uma frase popular? 
R: Sim, é extremamente popular, usada com muita frequência, por pessoas de todas as classes sociais. Nem é [mais] considerada gíria.

P: O que, para você, quer dizer? 
R: Para mim, significa duas coisas: 1) resolver problemas, de uma maneira efetiva 2) resolver um problema, safar-se de uma situação de uma maneira não convencional, fugindo às regras estabelecidas.

P: E - sobre todo - sobretudo - vocês acham que os brasileiros todos sabem "dar um jeito" melhor do que outras pessoas no mundo?
R: Não, acho que é um mito. Se fosse assim, já teríamos dado "um jeito" no país! 

Agora fiquei curioso e devolvo uma pergunta: que expressões em inglês vocês usaram para "dar um jeito" ? (_make it out_ serviria?)

Obrigado.

BV


----------



## Outsider

Acho que varia muito com o contexto, Benvindo.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Pessoalmente, espero não estar sozinho, eu não gosto muito da nossa fama de sermos tão bons em dar um jeitinho. 

Como já disseram, a expressão pode ter vários sentidos. 
Exemplos:
Um cano de água estoura e alguém diz "Precisamos chamar um encanador pra dar um jeito nisso". 

Um chefão do crime não toma muito cuidado em um "serviço" e um transeunte testemunha um assassinato. Então, ele diz a um capanga "Dê um jeito nele". [típico de filme]

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Há alguns dias, Macu me mandou este mp3 da BBC falando sobre tradução. Na página 4 um dos entrevistados (English native) fala da dificuldade de traduzir o tal "jeito" brasileiro para o inglês (além de saudade), e  várias palavras de vários idiomas.  Ele faz algumas sugestões, mas é como ele mesmo diz, no final : "...a way to overcome an obstacle in a particularly informal, Brazilian sort of way!" 
A entrevista toda é muito interessante e é possível ouvi-la bem como ler o _script_. Vocês vão gostar!


----------



## che1081

obrigado a tudos que me ajudaram!

benvindo - acho que em inglés eu falaria "find a way to deal with it" - o só "deal with it."  é bem parecido (mas diferente) do anúncio do Nike "Just Do It."

vou escrever sobre isso na aula - vamos ver como vai.

obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Pequena correcção. 



che1081 said:


> obrigado a todos os que me ajudaram!


----------



## Frajola

algumas sugestões

straighten up 

Nossa, quanta louça! Preciso dar um jeito nessa cozinha já!
_Gosh, look at all these dishes! I'd better straighten up the kitchen right now!_

straighten out (ou _fix_)

Você precisa dar um jeito nessas crianças. Elas esão fazendo a maior bagunça no nosso quarto!
_You've got to strainghten these kids out. They're raising hell in our bedroom!_

fix

Nossa, meu cabelo está horrível. Preciso dar um jeito nele hoje.
_Jee, my hair looks awful. I've got to fix it today._

figure out

A: E o que você vai fazer com a sobra do almoço?
B: Depois eu dou um jeito. Estou caindo de sono.
_A: What are going to do with the leftovers?_
_B: I'll figure that out later. I'm almost falling asleep right now._

find a way around

A: Desculpe. Infelizmente a senhora precisa me trazer esse documento pra poder receber.
B: Será que você não pode dar um jeito?
_A: Sorry, ma'am. I' afraid you have to present this document in order to get paid._
_B: Do you think you could maybe find a way around this?_


----------



## gvergara

E qual dos significados seria o mais adequado à expressão _dar um jeito_ neste caso? Ainda não consigo compreender bem...

_Não posso ir a nenhum lugar sem que o seu motorista fique me espionando. Você disse que eu podia fazer teatro, mas não fiz mais nada, vocë sempre *dá um jeito* de fazer com que eu me tranque neste apartamento, marca encontros comigo e n_ão vem, eu fico esperando, esperando_.
_*De "Sem pecado" de Ana Miranda*

Na minha opinião, o significado da expressão está mais perto de _to anage _do que dos outras sugestões. Desde já obrigado

Gonzalo
*(Por favor, corrijam os meus erros )*


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> E qual dos significados seria o mais adequado à expressão _dar um jeito_ neste caso? Ainda não consigo compreender bem...
> 
> _Não posso ir a nenhum lugar sem que o seu motorista fique me espionando. Você disse que eu podia fazer teatro, mas não fiz mais nada, vocë sempre *dá um jeito* de fazer com que eu me tranque neste apartamento, marca encontros comigo e n_ão vem, eu fico esperando, esperando_.
> _*De "Sem pecado" de Ana Miranda*
> 
> Na minha opinião, o significado da expressão está mais perto de _to anage _do que dos outras sugestões. Desde já obrigado
> 
> Gonzalo
> *(Por favor, corrijam os meus erros )*



_'to find a way'_


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> Na minha opinião, o significado da expressão está mais perto de _to anage _do que dos outras sugestões. Desde já obrigado


«To *m*anage», sim. Ou a sugestão do Carfer, que é excelente.


----------



## reka39

Hello! I know that ‘jeito’ has various meanings, but I want to ask if it is correct to say:
  -          dei um jeito à fechadura (PtE version)
  -          dei um jeito a tua situação (I mean, I did something that helped you to solve a problem you had)
  thanks for the help!!


----------



## Vanda

I've fixed the (problem)./ I've managed the situation..../I've solved the problem...
For other meanings...


----------



## clan tino

Simplesmente reparar algo. 

Tino o motoboy da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! I know that ‘jeito’ has various meanings, but I want to ask if it is correct to say:
> -          dei um jeito à fechadura (PtE version)
> -          dei um jeito a tua situação (I mean, I did something that helped you to solve a problem you had)
> thanks for the help!!


----------



## clan tino

Yes it is correct to say " dei um jeito à fechadura".


----------



## Denis555

Essa expressão tem vários usos. 

Ex.:
Tropeçou e *deu um jeito* no tornozelo. (= He stumbled and twisted his ankle.)
Fonte (Aulete Online).


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Essa expressão tem vários usos.
> 
> Ex.:
> Tropeçou e *deu um jeito* no tornozelo. (= He stumbled and twisted his ankle.)  Bem lembrado.
> Fonte (Aulete Online).


----------



## dempseyscorrer

Queria saber o significado de 'dar um jeito' neste contexto - 'dar um jeito na timidez'. Talvez 'get over their shyness'?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, Dempsey, 

Please have a look on the posts above yours, there is a loooong discussion on the matter.


----------

